# Removing Funmood



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for offering support.

I have two browsers, Firefox and Explorer. I use Firefox. A person I share the computer with likes Explorer.

Funmood put its search engine on both browsers.

I haven't noticed any other problems on Firefox. I didn't search with Funmood even before I knew what it was. That may have limited the damage, but I'm not counting on that continuing.

Explorer has been acting up a bit, but I'm not sure that didn't start before Funmood showed up.

Explorer sometimes displays a message saying it has stopped working, when it actually is working.



> Internet Explorer has stopped working
> 
> Windows is checking for a solution to the problem...


Typically the message repeats once more after being dismissed the first time.

The message also appears after Explorer is manually closed.

It appears whenever an Explorer window is closed, although other windows remain open. It often appears when a tab is opened or closed.

I followed an earlier Funmood thread and did as much as I could. I have used Malwarebytes, SUPERAntiSpyware, and HiJackThis. That removed many files with "funmood" in their names, and

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)

After that the thread diverged from my OS.

The Funmood search engine seems to be gone from Explorer, but it's still on Firefox. The other problem with Explorer is unchanged.

If the Explorer glitches are unrelated to Funmood, removing Funmood is first priority.

I'm sorry, sending attachments is a thing I have not learned. I will need some coaching to send the Attach.txt file.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 925 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8183 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4350, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 942016 MB, Free - 867425 MB; D: Total - 11554 MB, Free - 1663 MB;
Motherboard: FOXCONN, ALOE
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 4:29:07 PM, on 7/17/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16447)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcContextHookShim.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_3_300_265.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_3_300_265.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPDSK/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and MSN
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: JetMP3 - {134DA043-566E-4572-82E6-8978D0ED03D8} - C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\jetmp3\ie\jetmp3.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Increase performance and video formats for your HTML5 - {326E768D-4182-46FD-9C16-1449A49795F4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\ie\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Remote Solution] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BingDesktop] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktop.exe /fromkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [UpdateFlow.Comcast] C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\pcBrowser.exe -AppKey=Comcast -URL=file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\OfflineUpdate\redirector.htm
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] C:\ProgramData\FLEXnet\Connect\11\ISUSPM.exe -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD RAIDXpert (AMD_RAIDXpert) - AMD - C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: pcCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcCMService.exe
O23 - Service: pcCMService64 - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\pcCMService.exe
O23 - Service: pcServiceHost - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcServiceHost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12214 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_33
Run by Tomlin at 14:39:16 on 2012-07-17
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8184.6310 [GMT -5:00]
.
AV: Norton Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {63DF5164-9100-186D-2187-8DC619EFD8BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Norton Internet Security *Enabled/Updated* {D8BEB080-B73A-17E3-1B37-B6B462689202}
FW: Norton Internet Security *Enabled* {5BE4D041-DB6F-1935-0AD8-24F3E73C9FC4}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpert.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktopUpdater.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt
c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\pcCMService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcServiceHost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k HPService
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP MediaSmart\SmartMenu.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast\pcTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcContextHookShim.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERANTISPYWARE.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinMsgBalloonServer.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinMsgBalloonClient.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uWindow Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and MSN
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe,
BHO: HP Print Enhancer: {0347c33e-8762-4905-bf09-768834316c61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
BHO: JetMP3: {134da043-566e-4572-82e6-8978d0ed03d8} - C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\jetmp3\ie\jetmp3.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 : {326e768d-4182-46fd-9c16-1449a49795f4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\ie\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.dll
BHO: Norton Identity Protection: {602adb0e-4aff-4217-8aa1-95dac4dfa408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection: {6d53ec84-6aae-4787-aeee-f4628f01010c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: HP Smart BHO Class: {ffffffff-cf4e-4f2b-bdc2-0e72e116a856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
TB: Norton Toolbar: {7febefe3-6b19-4349-98d2-ffb09d4b49ca} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
TB: {604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} - No File
TB: {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No File
TB: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No File
EB: HP Smart Web Printing: {555d4d79-4bd2-4094-a395-cfc534424a05} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_bho.dll
uRun: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
uRun: [UpdateFlow.Comcast] C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\pcBrowser.exe -AppKey=Comcast -URL=file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\OfflineUpdate\redirector.htm
uRun: [ISUSPM] C:\ProgramData\FLEXnet\Connect\11\ISUSPM.exe -scheduler
uRun: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
mRun: [hpsysdrv] c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
mRun: [HP Remote Solution] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
mRun: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [BingDesktop] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktop.exe /fromkey
mRun: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\HPDIGI~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\PICTUR~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableLUA = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0 (0x0)
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0033-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
TCP: Interfaces\{4FAB951C-9F2A-41AC-97D4-16A630A5FCB2} : DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
TCP: Interfaces\{4FAB951C-9F2A-41AC-97D4-16A630A5FCB2}\3425E41637866796C6C656 : DhcpNameServer = 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
TCP: Interfaces\{560C715C-0C81-4057-A4B8-6BB424929A7C} : DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
TCP: Interfaces\{560C715C-0C81-4057-A4B8-6BB424929A7C}\47F6D6C696E6 : DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
TCP: Interfaces\{5F14A3FE-3EFC-453A-B61C-B837A2B1C3FE} : DhcpNameServer = 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
mASetup: {2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe /D /C start C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe -ClearIconCache
BHO-X64: HP Print Enhancer: {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
BHO-X64:  HP Print Enhancer - No File
BHO-X64: JetMP3: {134DA043-566E-4572-82E6-8978D0ED03D8} - C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\jetmp3\ie\jetmp3.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: DivX Plus Web Player HTML5 : {326E768D-4182-46FD-9C16-1449A49795F4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\ie\DivXHTML5\DivXHTML5.dll
BHO-X64: Increase performance and video formats for your HTML5 - No File
BHO-X64: Norton Identity Protection: {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
BHO-X64: Norton Identity Protection - No File
BHO-X64: Norton Vulnerability Protection: {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO-X64: Norton Vulnerability Protection - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: HP Smart BHO Class: {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
BHO-X64: HP Smart BHO Class - No File
TB-X64: Norton Toolbar: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
TB-X64: {604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} - No File
TB-X64: {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No File
TB-X64: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No File
EB-X64: {555D4D79-4BD2-4094-A395-CFC534424A05} - No File
mRun-x64: [hpsysdrv] c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
mRun-x64: [HP Remote Solution] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
mRun-x64: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
mRun-x64: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [BingDesktop] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktop.exe /fromkey
mRun-x64: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
mRun-x64: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\piq2j0sl.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&fr=ytff-&p=
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://forums.talkleft.com/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://serp.freecause.com/?ourmark=3&sid=100815&q=
FF - component: C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_18.1.0.37\IPSFFPlgn\components\IPSFFPl.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\piq2j0sl.default\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1}\components\XPATLCOM.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\npMotive.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\npMotiveRequest.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX OVS Helper\npovshelper.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Plus Web Player\npdivx32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.115\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10329.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PDF Reader\bin\nppdf.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\HuluDesktop\instances\0.9.9.1\nphdplg.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_3_300_265.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npmproxy.dll
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
.
FF - user.js: extensions.autoDisableScopes - 14
.
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack - affID=113959&tt=140612_dpl
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt - 
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt - ss
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.id - f615f04f00000000000000183912d220
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.hardId - f615f04f00000000000000183912d220
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.instlDay - 15536
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsn - 1.5.3.17
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsni - 1.5.3.17
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs - 1.5.3.1710:41:50
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.prtnrId - babylon
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.prdct - BabylonToolbar
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.aflt - babsst
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.tlbrId - base
FF - user.js: extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.hmpg - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.hmpgUrl - hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=axl&chnl=axl&cd=2XzuyEtN2Y1L1QzutCzz0AzytDyD0CtD0D0C0B0F0FtDyE0FtN0D0Tzu0CtCzyyBtN1L2XzutBtFtCtFtDtFtAtDtC&cr=1794991738
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.dfltSrch - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.srchPrvdr - Search
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.dnsErr - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods_i.newTab - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.newTabUrl - hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=2&a=axl&chnl=axl&cd=2XzuyEtN2Y1L1QzutCzz0AzytDyD0CtD0D0C0B0F0FtDyE0FtN0D0Tzu0CtCzyyBtN1L2XzutBtFtCtFtDtFtAtDtC&cr=1794991738
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=3&a=axl&chnl=axl&cd=2XzuyEtN2Y1L1QzutCzz0AzytDyD0CtD0D0C0B0F0FtDyE0FtN0D0Tzu0CtCzyyBtN1L2XzutBtFtCtFtDtFtAtDtC&cr=1794991738&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.id - 18A905C0DCBFF04F
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.instlDay - 15537
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.vrsn - 1.5.23.22
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.vrsni - 1.5.23.22
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods_i.vrsnTs - 1.5.23.224:29:29
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.prtnrId - funmoods
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.prdct - funmoods
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.aflt - axl
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.tlbrId - base
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.instlRef - axl
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.dfltLng - 
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.autoRvrt - false
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.envrmnt - production
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.isdcmntcmplt - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.mntrvrsn - 1.3.0
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 ahcix64s;ahcix64s;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ahcix64s.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ahcix64s.sys [?]
R0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\SYMDS64.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\SYMDS64.SYS [?]
R0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\SYMEFA64.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\SYMEFA64.SYS [?]
R1 BHDrvx64;BHDrvx64;C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.1.2\Definitions\BASHDefs\20120711.002\BHDrvx64.sys [2012-7-12 1161376]
R1 ccSet_NIS;Norton Internet Security Settings Manager;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\ccSetx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\ccSetx64.sys [?]
R1 IDSVia64;IDSVia64;C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_19.5.1.2\Definitions\IPSDefs\20120715.001\IDSviA64.sys [2012-7-16 509088]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys [2011-7-22 14928]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys [2011-7-12 12368]
R1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\Ironx64.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\Ironx64.SYS [?]
R1 SymNetS;Symantec Network Security WFP Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\SYMNETS.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\NISx64\1307010.005\SYMNETS.SYS [?]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore64.exe [2011-8-11 140672]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [?]
R2 AMD_RAIDXpert;AMD RAIDXpert;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe [2009-9-19 122880]
R2 BingDesktopUpdate;Bing Desktop Update service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktopUpdater.exe [2012-3-30 151656]
R2 HP Support Assistant Service;HP Support Assistant Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\HPSA_Service.exe [2011-9-9 86072]
R2 HPDrvMntSvc.exe;HP Quick Synchronization Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe [2011-3-28 94264]
R2 NIS;Norton Internet Security;C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccsvchst.exe [2012-5-17 138232]
R2 pcCMService;pcCMService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcCMService.exe [2012-6-9 368640]
R2 pcCMService64;pcCMService64;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\pcCMService.exe [2012-6-9 460288]
R2 pcServiceHost;pcServiceHost;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\pcServiceHost.exe [2012-6-30 342016]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [?]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [?]
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2012-5-31 138912]
R3 netr7364;RT73 USB Extensible Wireless LAN Card Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netr7364.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netr7364.sys [?]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [?]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-7-16 116648]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-4-12 250056]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-7-16 116648]
S3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [2012-7-15 113120]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-07-17 18:24:55 388096 ----a-r- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-07-17 18:24:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-07-17 17:54:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2012-07-17 17:53:25 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2012-07-17 17:53:25 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2012-07-17 08:15:55 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Recovery
2012-07-17 05:40:18 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2012-07-17 05:40:06 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2012-07-17 05:40:05 24904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-07-17 05:40:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2012-07-16 09:31:33 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\.gimp-2.6
2012-07-15 16:51:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Paint.NET
2012-07-15 16:51:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\Paint.NET
2012-07-15 16:31:06 18944 ----a-r- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{297DCADA-86A1-4A42-8A13-66B7D7A09FD2}\IconBB6A16301.exe
2012-07-15 16:31:06 11264 ----a-r- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{297DCADA-86A1-4A42-8A13-66B7D7A09FD2}\IconBB6A1630.exe
2012-07-15 16:31:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\AWS
2012-07-15 15:41:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
2012-07-15 15:41:39 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Babylon
2012-07-15 14:10:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\NCH Software
2012-07-15 13:58:25 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\PhotoScape
2012-07-15 13:43:45 -------- d--h--w- C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp
2012-07-15 12:52:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Babylon
2012-07-15 12:52:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\jetmp3
2012-07-15 12:52:47 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Wajam
2012-07-15 12:52:26 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Tarma Installer
2012-07-15 12:28:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\Ilivid Player
2012-07-15 12:25:51 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess
2012-07-15 11:18:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\.thumbnails
2012-07-15 11:10:51 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\FLEXnet
2012-07-15 11:07:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Zeon
2012-07-15 11:07:09 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2012-07-15 11:05:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Offers from Freeze.com
2012-07-15 11:02:13 -------- d-sh--w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AI_RecycleBin
2012-07-15 07:59:01 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\Apps
2012-07-15 07:59:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\Deployment
2012-07-12 08:04:14 3148800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-07-11 19:36:03 2048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msxml3r.dll
2012-07-11 19:36:03 2048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msxml3r.dll
2012-07-11 19:36:03 2004480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll
2012-07-11 19:36:03 1881600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll
2012-07-11 19:36:03 1390080 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msxml6.dll
2012-07-11 19:36:03 1236992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msxml3.dll
2012-07-11 19:35:30 96768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sspicli.dll
2012-07-11 19:35:30 95600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
2012-07-11 19:35:30 458704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cng.sys
2012-07-11 19:35:30 340992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
2012-07-11 19:35:30 307200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
2012-07-11 19:35:30 225280 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\schannel.dll
2012-07-11 19:35:30 22016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\secur32.dll
2012-07-11 19:35:30 219136 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ncrypt.dll
2012-07-11 19:35:30 151920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2012-07-09 10:37:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\{AF692600-AC50-4367-9CA5-72628173CF15}
2012-07-09 10:35:09 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\{1EF7C332-FA3A-4652-A2A5-479347306EC6}
2012-07-09 10:34:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\{72208EC8-93F8-4C2A-BA77-4A9FE5E8706E}
2012-07-09 10:34:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\{248C9FE1-01CC-4C76-9DC8-4B59EC8ABF7E}
2012-07-09 04:30:10 476936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\npdeployJava1.dll
2012-06-25 09:03:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\DDMSettings
2012-06-25 08:58:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PX Storage Engine
2012-06-25 08:58:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\DivX
2012-06-25 08:58:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\DivX Shared
2012-06-25 08:56:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX
2012-06-25 08:56:07 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\DivX
2012-06-22 11:44:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\Apple
2012-06-21 03:22:08 2622464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll
2012-06-21 03:21:52 99840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wudriver.dll
2012-06-21 03:21:37 36864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe
2012-06-21 03:21:37 186752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wuwebv.dll
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-07-12 17:49:51 70344 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-07-12 17:49:51 426184 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-07-09 04:29:57 472840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-06-06 06:02:54 1133568 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\cdosys.dll
2012-06-06 05:03:06 805376 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\cdosys.dll
2012-06-02 12:12:17 2311680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2012-06-02 12:05:28 1392128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2012-06-02 12:04:50 1494528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-06-02 12:01:40 173056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2012-06-02 11:57:08 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2012-06-02 08:33:25 1800192 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-06-02 08:25:08 1129472 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-06-02 08:25:03 1427968 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2012-06-02 08:20:33 142848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2012-06-02 08:16:52 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2012-05-04 11:06:22 5559664 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-04 10:03:53 3968368 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-04 10:03:50 3913072 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-01 05:40:20 209920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll
2012-04-28 03:55:21 210944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-04-26 05:41:56 77312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-04-26 05:41:55 149504 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-04-26 05:34:27 9216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2012-04-24 05:37:37 184320 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
2012-04-24 05:37:37 140288 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll
2012-04-24 05:37:36 1462272 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
2012-04-24 04:36:42 140288 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\cryptsvc.dll
2012-04-24 04:36:42 1158656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\crypt32.dll
2012-04-24 04:36:42 103936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\cryptnet.dll
2012-04-19 01:56:30 94208 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\QuickTimeVR.qtx
2012-04-19 01:56:30 69632 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\QuickTime.qts
.
============= FINISH: 14:39:59.05 ===============


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

After consulting "Help" I realized I could go one more step. Here's the list of checked startup items.

*MSCONFIG*

Checked names in "Startup Item" column:

*HP MediaSmart SmartMenu

Hardware Diagnostic Tools Localizer

Steam

UpdateFlow.Comcast

ISUSPM

SUPERAntiSpyware

hpsysdrv Application

HP Remote Solution

Norton Online Backup

Adobe Acrobat

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

Bing Desktop

Apple Push

QuickTime

DivX Update

Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 20

HP Digital Imaging

PictureMover Application
*

I unchecked:

*Steam

SUPERAntiSpyware

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

Java(TM) Platform SE Auto Updater 20
*

List of remaining checked startup items:

*HP MediaSmart SmartMenu

Hardware Diagnostic Tools Localizer

UpdateFlow.Comcast

ISUSPM

hpsysdrv Application

HP Remote Solution

Norton Online Backup

Adobe Acrobat

Bing Desktop

Apple Push

QuickTime

DivX Update

HP Digital Imaging

PictureMover Application
*


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been working in Explorer to test its functioning. I discovered a drop-down menu under the address bar with a Funmoods entry. 

ETA: Never mind. This one is solved.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

For a few days I've noticed words at my most frequented site becoming links, orange with double underlining. Some were in my own posts, so I knew they weren't meant to be links.

Today I asked at the site if others were seeing them, and got a negative response. Also today, I've started seeing the orange links at other sites, including this one.

So far I haven't seen this in Explorer.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

I used Explorer to visit the site that I had most frequented in Firefox. (As I said before, Explorer is not the browser I normally use.) The orange links are there in Explorer as well.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

From Firefox Help I learned to use the browser tools to manage add-ons. I have deleted the Funmoods add-on from both browsers. (I uninstalled the main program long ago.) 

I understand now that the menu I saw was just a function of Funmoods being the default search engine. I replaced it with Google in both browsers.

The orange links seem to be gone from Firefox, but I still see them in Explorer.

The false error message issue in Explorer is unchanged.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

My Internet Explorer has e-mail with Comcast.

Whenever I open the inbox, there is an error message. The message is in a white box with a blue bar across the top, with the word "Critical" in white letters inside the blue bar. To the left of the text is a red triangle with a white exclamation point (!) inside the triangle. The text is the same except for one word, a command or file name following the word "zimlet."



> An error occurred while initializing the zimlet "comcast_search". Please notify administrator.


Another zimlet is "comcast_adsrvc".

Below the text are two clickable boxes. On the left is *SEND ERROR REPORT*. On the right is *SHOW DETAILS*.

Clicking *SHOW DETAILS* yields:



> [object Error]


After the error message is dismissed, the inbox functions normally.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

Malwarebytes Quick Scans have been clean for a few days. This morning there were 8 funmoods items. Of course I deleted them.

I've been waiting to post scan logs because I know we will do new ones when we start working. I'm thinking this one might be useful, so I'm posting it below.

The orange links seem to be gone from Explorer. Other issues are unchanged.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.62.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.07.19.13

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Tomlin :: TOMLIN-PC [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

7/20/2012 8:17:26 AM
mbam-log-2012-07-20 (08-17-26).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 192322
Time elapsed: 1 minute(s), 58 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 4
HKCR\Typelib\{1D085C0A-E4F4-4F66-BDBF-4BE51015BFC3} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCR\Interface\{0D80F1C5-D17B-4177-AC68-955F3EF9F191} (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKCU\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\bbjciahceamgodcoidkjpchnokgfpphh (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\bbjciahceamgodcoidkjpchnokgfpphh (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 4
C:\Users\Tomlin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_bbjciahceamgodcoidkjpchnokgfpphh_0.localstorage (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_bbjciahceamgodcoidkjpchnokgfpphh_0.localstorage (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Local\funmoods.crx (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Tomlin\Local Settings\Application Data\funmoods.crx (PUP.Funmoods) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

I just examined the HijackThis backup list. I found that *O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file*) was still there, although I deleted all the Funmood backups. I deleted it again, exited the list and returned. Sure enough, the entry was back.

ETA: I fixed both the IE error message problems by resetting the browser settings. As I suspected, they weren't malware related.

The Funmoods infection seems to be asymptomatic for now. I know it hasn't gone away from the recent Malwarebytes scan.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing has changed, but something has occurred to me.

I downloaded SUPERAntiSpyware recently, after learning about it at this site. I don't know what it normally finds on an uninfected computer. But every scan seems to find a lot of adware. I'm thinking this may be a symptom of Funmoods.

I'm quick scanning with Malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware two or three times a day. That seems to be keeping Funmoods at bay for now, but I know it's still there.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Attach.txt*_ report


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

My HiJackThis backup list has three Funmoods files that resist deletion.

Trying to delete them, I accidentally deleted a file named 'Uninstall'. The deletion doesn't seem to have had any effect.

Both browsers are still working normally. There are no symptoms to report.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.62.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.07.24.12

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Tomlin :: TOMLIN-PC [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

7/24/2012 6:25:57 PM
mbam-log-2012-07-24 (18-25-57).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 196918
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 51 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/24/2012 at 06:36 PM

Application Version : 5.5.1012

Core Rules Database Version : 8952
Trace Rules Database Version: 6764

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:05:31

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 584
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 54434
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 14938
File threats detected : 23

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:38:49 PM, on 7/24/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16447)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://xfinity.comcast.net/?cid=mtmh07212012
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPDSK/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Remote Solution] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BingDesktop] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktop.exe /fromkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [UpdateFlow.Comcast] C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\pcBrowser.exe -AppKey=Comcast -URL=file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\OfflineUpdate\redirector.htm
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD RAIDXpert (AMD_RAIDXpert) - AMD - C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10247 bytes


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

One of my games has stopped working.

Funmoods is all about browsers, so this probably isn't malware related. But of course I'd like to fix it, if you see a quick fix.

The main menu fails to load, and I have to Ctr+Alt+Del to exit the load screen. When I open Task Manager, I also get a message.



> Sid Meier's Civilization V has stopped working
> 
> Windows is searching for a solution to the problem...


After a moment, the second line is replaced.



> A problem caused the program to stop working correctly.
> 
> Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.


Still no problems on either browser.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:42:50 AM, on 7/29/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16447)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://xfinity.comcast.net/?cid=mtmh07212012
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPDSK/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Remote Solution] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BingDesktop] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktop.exe /fromkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [UpdateFlow.Comcast] C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\pcBrowser.exe -AppKey=Comcast -URL=file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\OfflineUpdate\redirector.htm
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD RAIDXpert (AMD_RAIDXpert) - AMD - C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10364 bytes


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

I remembered the obvious. I reinstalled the game. Working fine now.

I run SUPERAntiSpyware three times a day, and often there are over 100 items. I don't know if that's normal.

There are no other problems I can see, but I won't feel safe until I'm sure Funmoods is completely gone. I also had Babylon, and I would like to make sure it's gone.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

Today I did what I thought was a Google search (with Firefox) and it came out a Funmoods search. I checked the add-ons to see if Funmoods had returned there. It had not.

I opened Explorer, did a search and it was OK.

I ran Malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware. That seems to have taken care of the problem.

There are no symptoms now, but I badly want to rid my computer of every trace of Funmoods and Babylon.

Latest logs:

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.62.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.08.08.11

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Tomlin :: TOMLIN-PC [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

8/8/2012 7:42:30 PM
mbam-log-2012-08-08 (19-42-30).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 205192
Time elapsed: 1 minute(s), 21 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 08/08/2012 at 07:52 PM

Application Version : 5.5.1012

Core Rules Database Version : 9033
Trace Rules Database Version: 6845

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:07:45

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 822
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 54539
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 18879
File threats detected : 10

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\FJMXYCH5.txt [ /ad.yieldmanager.com ]
C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\110X1YEP.txt [ /247realmedia.com ]
C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\N45VVQ06.txt [ /advertising.com ]
C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\YO8XZ8DI.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
C:\Users\Tomlin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\LL5EKZ8A.txt [ /clickbooth.com ]
C:\USERS\TOMLIN\Cookies\N45VVQ06.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\TOMLIN\Cookies\YO8XZ8DI.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\TOMLIN\Cookies\LL5EKZ8A.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\TOMLIN\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\PIQ2J0SL.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:55:56 PM, on 8/8/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16447)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://xfinity.comcast.net/?cid=mtmh07212012
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPDSK/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Remote Solution] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Remote Solution\HP_Remote_Solution.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\Activation\NobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BingDesktop] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingDesktop\BingDesktop.exe /fromkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "c:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [UpdateFlow.Comcast] C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\pcBrowser.exe -AppKey=Comcast -URL=file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Comcast\OfflineUpdate\redirector.htm
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - c:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: AMD RAIDXpert (AMD_RAIDXpert) - AMD - C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\RAIDXpert\bin\RAIDXpertService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\19.7.1.5\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10827 bytes


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys.

I want to say how much I appreciate what you've done for me. The information I learned from your site was crucial to getting Funmoods under control.

It's been almost a month since I first posted. I'm reluctant to take the computer to the shop, mainly because some guy in a computer shop isn't likely to be a malware specialist. But I'll have to do that if you don't answer in the next few days.

Either way, the site has been valuable to me already. Thanks again.


----------



## NoNever (Jul 17, 2012)

This will probably be my last post. I'll be taking the computer to the shop in the next day or two.

I have more confidence in the malware expertise I've seen at this site than in the local computer shops. But it's been a month, and I can't wait much longer.

As I've said, the site has been very useful to me already. Thank you for that.


----------

